# Kitchen Scrubby - Crochet - My Own Pattern



## gramknits

I wanted a scrubby about the size of a Brillo Pad, so I came up with my own pattern. After a couple tries, I decided to add the crochet thread to the scrubby yarn in order to achieve the type of pad I wanted. Here is my pattern.

Materials 
Red Heart Scrubby Yarn 
Aunt Lydiaâs Fashion Crochet Thread 
US Size K Crochet Hook 

Pattern 
Holding one strand of each together, begin with slip knot and chain 4 stitches. Slip stitch in first chain to form ring. 

Round 1: Ch1, 6 sc in center of ring, sl st in first sc = 6 sc. 
Round 2: Ch1, 2 sc in each sc around, sl st in first sc of round. = 12 sc. 
Round 3: Ch 1, *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next st, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 18 sc. 
Round 4: Ch1, *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next 2 sts, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 24 sc. 
Rounds 5 & 6: Ch1, 1 sc in each sc around, sl st in first sc. 
Round 7: Ch1, *sc 2 tog, sc 2, repeat from * around, sl st. in first sc of round = 18 sc. 
Round 8: Ch1 , *sc 2 tog, sc 1, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 12 sc. 
Round 9: Ch 1, *sc 2 tog, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 6 sc. 

Cut both yarn and thread and tie off. Hide tails by pulling into center of scrubby.


----------



## COgramma

Love your design! The perfect size for getting the job done. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Isuel

Great design. So sweet of you to share your creation. Thanks!


----------



## Louette

gramknits said:


> I wanted a scrubby about the size of a Brillo Pad, so I came up with my own pattern. After a couple tries, I decided to add the crochet thread to the scrubby yarn in order to achieve the type of pad I wanted. Here is my pattern.
> 
> Materials
> Red Heart Scrubby Yarn
> Aunt Lydiaâs Fashion Crochet Thread
> US Size K Crochet Hook
> 
> Pattern
> Holding one strand of each together, begin with slip knot and chain 4 stitches. Slip stitch in first chain to form ring.
> 
> Round 1: Ch1, 6 sc in center of ring, sl st in first sc = 6 sc.
> Round 2: Ch1, 2 sc in each sc around, sl st in first sc of round. = 12 sc.
> Round 3: Ch 1, *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next st, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 18 sc.
> Round 4: Ch1, *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next 2 sts, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 24 sc.
> Rounds 5 & 6: Ch1, 1 sc in each sc around, sl st in first sc.
> Round 7: Ch1, *sc 2 tog, sc 2, repeat from * around, sl st. in first sc of round = 18 sc.
> Round 8: Ch1 , *sc 2 tog, sc 1, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 12 sc.
> Round 9: Ch 1, *sc 2 tog, repeat from * around, sl st in first sc of round = 6 sc.
> 
> Cut both yarn and thread and tie off. Hide tails by pulling into center of scrubby.


Thank you for sharing. I've made these but I used the crochet cotton and tulle(sp). My have lasted for years. I'll have to try it your way. Thanks again.


----------



## craftymatt2

Oh I like thank you for sharing, I have lots of the scrubby yarn


----------



## BlueRose

I like your pattern and will make some of them. Thanks for sharing your pattern here on KP.


----------



## PammySue

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## bhappy41b

Thank you for sharing. I'll have to make some of these.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thank for sharing the pattern .. I well give it a try after I finish my other WIP. Couild be a while.


----------



## missjg

OH! Hot Dog! Great Pattern! Just what I need too! Thank U! How do you find the time???  My socks frogged MMmmm times already...trying new lace pattern... and dang TV. LOL OOOP... dropped..


----------



## Butterfly1943

That looks much better than the one I tried using Bernat cotton and Scrubby. Mine turned out too heavy and hard to wring out. I'll have to try yours.


----------



## ljsb3

I like this - will have to check if I have the size 3 in my tub - know I have size 10 cotton - hmmm maybe that might work?


----------



## gramknits

missjg said:


> OH! Hot Dog! Great Pattern! Just what I need too! Thank U! How do you find the time???  My socks frogged MMmmm times already...trying new lace pattern... and dang TV. LOL OOOP... dropped..


I made this back in the spring, just forgot to post! I am making progress with other things though. Got the shawl done, but need to block it before posting and its a gift for October, so I'm not in a rush, just glad the crocheting of it is done!


----------



## gramknits

Butterfly1943 said:


> That looks much better than the one I tried using Bernat cotton and Scrubby. Mine turned out too heavy and hard to wring out. I'll have to try yours.


I also tried #4 weight cotton and found it too heavy and bulky, so decided to try thread instead.


----------



## gramknits

ljsb3 said:


> I like this - will have to check if I have the size 3 in my tub - know I have size 10 cotton - hmmm maybe that might work?


I would give it a try. I didn't have any at all, so the size 3 seemed like the next step to try.


----------



## gramknits

Thank you everyone, so glad you like the pattern. Don't know how long one will last and don't really use scrubbies a lot, but it has held up for a few months so far.


----------



## missjg

gramknits said:


> I made this back in the spring, just forgot to post! I am making progress with other things though. Got the shawl done, but need to block it before posting and its a gift for October, so I'm not in a rush, just glad the crocheting of it is done!


Oh still love it! Your doing better than me! My grandson is here painting on/off and can't block his hoodie with him around so that's on hold (again)...playing with pair of socks that have been frogged more than knitted.  I should be but at this age..pfftt what gets done gets done!


----------



## jvallas

Those are *great*!!!

So am I interpreting right, that it creates an increasing circle, then decreases back down to create a second side (double thick)?


----------



## Naneast

Thanks for sharing.. :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb

nice!


----------



## blackat99

Thanks for sharing! Very clever design! :sm11:


----------



## gramknits

jvallas said:


> Those are *great*!!!
> 
> So am I interpreting right, that it creates an increasing circle, then decreases back down to create a second side (double thick)?


Yep, that is exactly right.


----------



## jvallas

gramknits said:


> Yep, that is exactly right.


Perfect little shape!


----------



## RosD

Great design, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## kittykatzmom

How do you keep the scrubby yarn and cotton yarn from twisting together as you crochet?


----------



## gramknits

kittykatzmom said:


> How do you keep the scrubby yarn and cotton yarn from twisting together as you crochet?


Gee, I really didn't have a problem. I had both items in my folding yarn caddy which sits on the floor next to me. Crocheting the scrubby goes pretty fast. It never became an issue for me.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Thanks. I have a skein of scrubby yarn to make the scrubbies with. I really like how yours turned out. I have saved your pattern. When I get a pattern from someone on KP I always write down their screen name, so I know who the pattern came. from.


----------



## Spreuss

Thank you for the pattern! I have a lot of crochet thread that I can use up. That is such a neat idea! Thank you again!


----------



## Babalou

Those look great. Thanks for sharing your pattern, too. I have some scrubby yarn and have not found the right thing to do with it, until now.


----------



## gramknits

Thank you again for all the lovely comments. I'm so glad you are finding this pattern useful. I made this back in the spring and just recently realized I never posted it.


----------



## grandmann

Thank You so very much I always find it easier reading a pattern than figuring it out myself. 
Your pattern was exactly what I was looking for. :sm24:


----------



## knit-knit

Thanks for pattern! I love using these.


----------



## tweeter

they are very nice


----------



## String Queen

Add me to the Thanks list. 

I made some with just the scrubby yarn and not that pleased. 

Your pattern looks so much better.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Traveling next week to see family (families). What a wonderful car-and-visit project. I can leave one at each stop. Thank you.


----------



## Alto53

Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## Grannylynn

I can't crochet I would like to make some of these but I only knit can someone help me?? Thank you


----------



## ljsb3

Grannylynn said:


> I can't crochet I would like to make some of these but I only knit can someone help me?? Thank you


Try this - it is a rectangle instead of a circle - mine end end up around 3 inches wide by 4 inches high? I use size 10 needles and cast on 10 stitches (using a cotton peaches and cream or whatever you have and either the tulle or scrubby yarn) and then just knit each row until I feel like it is tall enough (because my hands are smaller I don't like big ones). Then I cut the netting part only and tie that off and use the cotton and just crochet around it to weave in (cover) the ends.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Thanks, I'll try that too.


----------



## jvallas

Grannylynn said:


> I can't crochet I would like to make some of these but I only knit can someone help me?? Thank you


If you want the same circle, you could do garter stitch in the round with the same increase/decrease dimensions she's laid out for the crocheted one. Might want to experiment first before using up your scrubby yarn.


----------



## Grannylynn

jvallas said:


> If you want the same circle, you could do garter stitch in the round with the same increase/decrease dimensions she's laid out for the crocheted one. Might want to experiment first before using up your scrubby yarn.


Thank you very much I like the round ones better than the square ones


----------



## AudreyD

Pretty. Thank you.


----------



## jvallas

Grannylynn said:


> Thank you very much I like the round ones better than the square ones


I do, too.


----------



## yona

Thank for sharing your pattern


----------



## finntwin

Very Nice...Thanks for sharing...I did do one using my netting scrubby pattern, but didn't use yarn in it...I will try your version too.


----------



## AudreyD

Love it! Cotton yarn just doesn't dry. Never thought of cotton thread. Thank you.


----------



## my kea

What do mean 2tog?? I love this scrubby just little unsure of the 2tog


----------



## gramknits

my kea said:


> What do mean 2tog?? I love this scrubby just little unsure of the 2tog


Okay, this is a decrease. You insert the needle into the next stitch and pull up a loop on the needle, then you insert the needle into the next stitch and pull up a loop. Now you have a total of three loops on the hook. Next you grab the working yarn with the hook and draw it through all three loops. This forms the decrease of one stitch. I hope I have explained it so you can understand. I've added a youtube tutorial below to show you how it is done.


----------



## Spreuss

my kea said:


> What do mean 2tog?? I love this scrubby just little unsure of the 2tog


You are decreasing -- you yarn over go through one stitch pull through yarn over and pull through second stitch then yarn over pull through all three loops. You have decreased one stitch.

Here is the link so you can see if for yourself. I hope this helps....

video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=yhs-Lkry-SF01&hsimp=yhs-SF01&hspart=Lkry&p=decreasing+in+crocheting#id=1&vid=5838c256ac7125f589f82eef5838c5f4&action=click


----------



## can

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## msmith53

I am making these for a craft show- only I chained 6 for a place to stick your finger into, while you are scrubbing!! Love these- you did a great job..


----------



## acarter997

I just finished my first scrubby and i don’t know what I did wrong, but when finished with the pattern my opening on the finished side seemed too large. ????
What should I do?
Also, how would it turn out if I didn’t use the crochet thread with it? Thanks!


----------



## gramknits

acarter997 said:


> I just finished my first scrubby and i don't know what I did wrong, but when finished with the pattern my opening on the finished side seemed too large. ????
> What should I do?
> Also, how would it turn out if I didn't use the crochet thread with it? Thanks!


I really don't know what to tell you. I crochet rather tight, so maybe yours is just looser? You can try to close it up by threading the ending tails through a needle and run it through the remaining 6 stitches and pull to tighten it up. I added the crochet thread to give the scrubby more body and I was working with the vision of a Brillo pad in shape, size and texture. There are many patterns out there that only use the scrubby yarn. I hope this explanation helps you out.


----------



## rlmayknit

Thank you so much for pattern. Thank to everyone for all the suggestions. I bought a bunch of scrubby yarn on sale at 
Joann’s. Thought it was so rough, but with tip. of cotton yarn I think I will make them.

rlmayknit


----------

